# Sandhill Crane



## JR Parks

Just got back from a Sandhill Crane hunt near Edna, Texas. Hunted over cut rice fields, with some great decoys and a an even better caller. Big wary birds but really responded well to decoys -6 of us got our limit. And that last photo you can see why they are referred to "ribeye of the sky" Very tasty!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Wildthings

OMG I do love me some ribeyes from the skies. PM coming for some info

Here's a couple I've met

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

I must admit, I never knew people hunted crane....
That meat looks yummy!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Hunting and eating crane is new to me as well, but it looks dang tasty!


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Arizona has a Sandhill Crane hunt. I haven't hunted them, but have seen a couple out on a stream I catch crawfish in.... ..... Beautiful birds. Does anyone remember Charlie?? ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## woodtickgreg

We have them here in Michigan, big birds, but there isn't a hunting season on them here.


----------



## Wildthings

Whooping Crane is a lot tastier but is much more expensive!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## trc65

Protected species in Wisconsin when I lived there. Did a lot of damage in corn fields, walk up and down the rows and grab every kernel planted. Also walked up and down potato hills and damaged tubers when pecking for bugs. Lots of people wished there was a season up there.

Good to hear they are tasty, and fun to hunt!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks

They were almost wiped by unregulated hunting pressure wiki says by 1940 fewer than a 1000 birds remained. Good population increases have now allowed some limited hunting.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Wildthings said:


> Whooping Crane is a lot tastier but is much more expensive!!


Where is Eric when he's needed..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

We don't have them here in Virginia regularly. Rare to see one here. Few states allow the hunting of them from what I understand.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Wildthings said:


> Whooping Crane is a lot tastier but is much more expensive!!


I wonder if it taste like Bald Eagle??? ......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65

JR Parks said:


> They were almost wiped by unregulated hunting pressure wiki says by 1940 fewer than a 1000 birds remained. Good population increases have now allowed some limited hunting.



Many lobbied the state (WI), for a limited hunting season, but the presence of the International Crane Foundation in Barabo WI means there will probably never be one. 

To the Crane Foundation's credit, they have been active partners in working with researchers to prevent damage to crops. They have participated in and partially funded research projects throughout the state.

Also interesting to see the different species of crane they breed at their center. They work closely with the Chinese to expand populations of many crane species that are threatened and/or endangered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Just heard about hunting and eating last year from a friend at work. Meat looks incredible. Congrats Jim. 
Yep, very protected in Colorado but I thought there was a very limited hunt here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Our sandhill crane season here in Texas runs from 10/26 through 01/26 depending on your location. With a daily bag limit of 3 birds. So no limitations down here. Well except for the east and northeast region of the state which is closed to crane hunting. Also the area all around the Aransas National Wildlife Refuge is closed due to it being the winter home of the Whooping Cranes. You don't want to make an oops there


----------



## B Rogers

Wildthings said:


> OMG I do love me some ribeyes from the skies. PM coming for some info
> 
> Here's a couple I've met
> 
> View attachment 176661
> 
> View attachment 176662


Nice job on those mounts Barry. I shot a nice bull canvasback last week. I was really tempted to put it on the wall but decided not to.


----------



## Wildthings

B Rogers said:


> Nice job on those mounts Barry. I shot a nice bull canvasback last week. I was really tempted to put it on the wall but decided not to.


NO NO NO that's one that has eluded me

Oh and thank you

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## B Rogers

Wildthings said:


> NO NO NO that's one that has eluded me
> 
> Oh and thank you


Eluded you when hunting or you’ve yet to mount one?


----------



## Wildthings

While hunting. I’ve mounted a few

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## B Rogers

Holler if you head up to my neck of the woods and maybe we can get on some. Duck hunting has been terrible this year but we’ve scratched out a few decent days.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

When I saw Sandhill Crane, WoW... Ya, we were raised with the extinction line threat and as far as I know know, still protected in PA.


----------



## Graybeard

At one time they were in danger of being extinct, but with a change in regulations and people's attitudes they've really come back strong, much like the bald eagle. They do an annual crane count and in the beginning it was a useful tool for data gathering. Now it's more of an educational event for people to hear the calls. https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Sandhill_Crane/sounds It's an unmistakable sound, prehistoric almost, especially in a marsh just at sunrise. Hard to beat. When we hunted North Dakota a couple of the guys got permits for sandhill crane. I had never heard of such a thing. He said when you shoot them they come down like lawn darts. I wouldn't be surprised if someday there would be a hunting season in Wisconsin. They were staging for migration and people reported seeing a thousand at a time.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Casey Botts

We have a hunting season in Tennessee. You have to get selected in a lottery draw. I had tags in 2017 and 2018, but was not selected this year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> We have them here in Michigan, big birds, but there isn't a hunting season on them here.



We need to be able to hunt em... dam crop destroyers.


----------



## TXMoon

ripjack13 said:


> I must admit, I never knew people hunted crane....
> That meat looks yummy!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

They where almost wiped out once by over hunting and miss management. They have made a great recovery. I'm not against them being hunted as long as its managed and sustainable.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

gman2431 said:


> We need to be able to hunt em... dam crop destroyers.



My grandfather said the same thing about the Passenger pigeon. When I was little, he had wished he had acted differently in that situation of his youth...


----------



## Graybeard

With all political issues the best practices aren't always followed. Around here, deer and trout are hot button topics. Any number of bar stool biologist have opinions. Aldo Leopold wrote long ago about hunting and game management is a tool. While it's not pure, it's worked pretty well. People tend to see things through their own eyes, with a narrow focus. That's just the way it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

I'll add another picture, of a latest project, to this thread. Remember in Texas they can be hunted legally during their season.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Graybeard

Holy cow Barry that's fantastic. I can't tell if that's a photograph of a mount or a painting. The lighting is outstanding. Just beautiful!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Graybeard said:


> Holy cow Barry that's fantastic. I can't tell if that's a photograph of a mount or a painting. The lighting is outstanding. Just beautiful!!!


@Graybeard 
Thanks for the kind words! It's definitely a photo. Here's my layout and the original photo before adding the digital background.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Graybeard

You are one talented guy for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------

